# Sinking houses of Chornobyl



## Otto Gramm (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I decided to drop this small tread just in case if someone is interested in writing post-apocaliptic stuff.
Yesterday I came back after my 2-days trip in Chornobyl and Pripyat' zone. Self-settlers who dwell there even after the catastrophe and some guides shared with me some interesting information. In more than 30-years period, the abandoned houses had sank for about 20-30 sm under the soil level.
I wouldn't pay much attention to this if I didn't make a visit to a self-settler who lived in a house that was located next to few abandoned ones. And she confirmed that fact that the humen-less construction slowly go lower while the houses, occupied by firefighters or police or military officers remain on the same level.
Whether this is a scientific fact or a mystery, I hope some anti-utopian writers might find these lines interesting.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 19, 2018)

Although it is a terribly assembled web site, I was always a fan of kiddofspeed :http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/kiddofspeed/index.html

Just something fascinating about her trip thru the dead zone.
I was glad to see they finally replaced the sarcophagus.
I loved playing Stalker. The final scene in the reactor was way cool.


----------



## CyberWar (Aug 20, 2018)

I think the explanation for this phenomenon lies in the annual freeze-thaw cycle.

Inhabited buildings probably do not subside because they are heated during winters, keeping the soil around constantly thawed and therefore unshifting. The soil around abandoned buildings, however, freezes and expands slightly, and then leaves behind a space of loose soil and cavities around the foundations as it thaws and shrinks in the spring, causing the building to slowly subside under its own weight.


----------

